# Last look at a hairy Ralph



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is Ralph, as he will never be seen again with his gorgeous fur as long.
His adult coat has come through and matted with a vengeance!
I'm afraid there is only one thing for it ...... Down to the skin tomorrow 
He will look like one of those bald Chinese crested dogs haha!
I might cry :cry2:
As a special treat and to prevent him from feeling the cold,I have treated him to a very nice wax barbour coat, so he will feel like a true country gent
And in preparation for all the forthcoming rain :rain: we have also joined the waterproof onsie gang!! - pics of a bald Ralph in a onsie looking uncool to follow x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love you Ralph. You will be handsome no matter what!!!! Jake grows fast don't you worry one bit. And just think you want be wet and soggy. Xoxo J&W 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah thanks Donna, I am dreading it - but I know it will grow again, but I'll probably never have him as long again.
And it's also saying goodbye to him as a puppy - he gets a second chop next week if you get my drift lol x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Ralph looks gorgeous!! He will look equally so after his groom. He will feel great!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ah thanks Donna, I am dreading it - but I know it will grow again, but I'll probably never have him as long again.
> And it's also saying goodbye to him as a puppy - he gets a second chop next week if you get my drift lol x


I feel the same way when I comb Willows long coat. I know our days are numbered. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh Ralph looks gorgeous!! He will look equally so after his groom. He will feel great!!


Thanks Ruth, I know he will feel much lighter and fresher, he is just going to look so different and take some getting used to, I really like the long look, but it will certainly help if we have a wet autumn - which is likely!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww little Ralph. I remember when Molly looked like that but she has been short now for at least 5 months. It's so much easier to care for her coat now! The shaggy look is cute but a lot of work. I am sure he will still look super cute with his new do


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Aww little Ralph. I remember when Molly looked like that but she has been short now for at least 5 months. It's so much easier to care for her coat now! The shaggy look is cute but a lot of work. I am sure he will still look super cute with his new do


I know once I get used to it that it will be much easier, it will be the first couple of weeks when it will be really short that will be the worse


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks Ruth, I know he will feel much lighter and fresher, he is just going to look so different and take some getting used to, I really like the long look, but it will certainly help if we have a wet autumn - which is likely!


I know how it feels.. Remember when I saw Lola after her EXTREME groom! Phew.. That was a shock!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I really know how you feel, I so wanted Dudley to keep his long and shaggy coat, but the truth is the coat will change anyway, I held out until Dudley was 14 months but he just seemed to get wider and wider as his coat got thicker and woollier so you are just doing now what you would do in the end anyway, do you know it will be a total shave off or are you just preparing for the worst? He really will need a coat if it is, bit chilly now! remember he will be happy with it, especially if he has matts pulling at his skin now.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I know how it feels.. Remember when I saw Lola after her EXTREME groom! Phew.. That was a shock!


Yes I remember -it was a shock for all of us so goodness knows how you felt! Lol
She is Gorgeous now though, I will feel better once he has a bit of regrowth!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I really know how you feel, I so wanted Dudley to keep his long and shaggy coat, but the truth is the coat will change anyway, I held out until Dudley was 14 months but he just seemed to get wider and wider as his coat got thicker and woollier so you are just doing now what you would do in the end anyway, do you know it will be a total shave off or are you just preparing for the worst? He really will need a coat if it is, bit chilly now! remember he will be happy with it, especially if he has matts pulling at his skin now.


Dudleys coat always looks great. Have you ever gone short short with him?
I know what you mean about getting wider!! I am preparing myself for the worse. I would like his face to still have some hair as it gives him character, and he has no matts on his head or tail. So maybe ill leave a big hairy head & tail and shave the rest lol!!
I will ask the groomer to be kind 
But your right about putting it off, it should of been done a couple of weeks ago, but my normal groomer had a car accident. 
I got him a nice new wax barbour today and ordered the waterproof onsie, not that he'll need the onsie with no fur to soak up the rain & puddles!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

No, the coat on Dudley's main body has only been cut once - I say main body as I'm always trimming his head, legs, underneath etc - to be honest its those area's he matts most anyway, he is due another all over cut soon - watching him this morning i was thinking his body is starting to look a bit big for his head now!!
Ralph will look gorgeous, even if he may look like someone else's dog for a while!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And they are going to shave his leg anyway. Willow has a big gap still. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks dawn, that's funny - it's only ralphi body that has matted! Head, tail & legs are fine.
Your right about him looking like some one else's dog! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Tracey he looks gorgeous....I laughed the first time Wilf went to the groomers, I don't think she was impressed, every time I looked at him I cracked out laughing.
I hope you still recognise your beautiful boy xx


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

I remember the 1st time I had Oscar groomed, It was such a shock when I picked him up and it took a while to get used to it. I am thinking of getting him cut again soon as it's such a pain to keep him clean. It's lovely to see their faces clearly especially their eyes when they have been cut


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The first time lady was groomed hubby picked her up..and told them they had given him the wrong dog...lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Tracey he looks gorgeous....I laughed the first time Wilf went to the groomers, I don't think she was impressed, every time I looked at him I cracked out laughing.
> I hope you still recognise your beautiful boy xx


I think I need to laugh.... Or else I will cry!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

vickie said:


> I remember the 1st time I had Oscar groomed, It was such a shock when I picked him up and it took a while to get used to it. I am thinking of getting him cut again soon as it's such a pain to keep him clean. It's lovely to see their faces clearly especially their eyes when they have been cut


The groomers coming to us - so I will watch the torturous proceedings of my beautiful hairy dog been shaved and given a number one all over...... Argh!!!
Ruby can watch and learn ha x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> The first time lady was groomed hubby picked her up..and told them they had given him the wrong dog...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no - was the cut that drastic?
Thankfully they left her lashes alone! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> Oh no - was the cut that drastic?
> Thankfully they left her lashes alone! X


Yes it unfortunately was very drastic!!! She went from long locks to super short


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy has a light trim every six weeks. Her coat gets so thick I left it eight weeks this time and she looked like a great hairy bear. Each time she is trimmed her coat gets curlier. X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Yes it unfortunately was very drastic!!! She went from long locks to super short
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh I can remember that x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh I can remember that x


Yes it was a shock!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck Ralph! Chop chop  or is that snip snip! I wonder if he'll look a different colour....although Poppy's black and white the black is actually more like a dark choccy xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Good Luck Ralph!  A double whammy coming up and he has no idea....YET!  At least when he goes for the snip it'll take his mind off the haircut!  

Seriously though, I do get where you're coming from...I want to keep our boys' coats long for as long as possible, but KNOW there will come the time when I HAVE to get it done.  I'm not looking forward to it, especially as I am struggling to get used to looking at Dexter since I did a trim around his eye fur that was getting in his eyes...he just doesn't look the same, its so weird!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Here is Ralph, as he will never be seen again with his gorgeous fur as long.
> His adult coat has come through and matted with a vengeance!
> I'm afraid there is only one thing for it ...... Down to the skin tomorrow
> He will look like one of those bald Chinese crested dogs haha!
> ...



Hi Tracey
Not only do you have a Poo that looks very similar to mine but you also have the same taste in kitchen floors  Raffy and Ralf look very similar except Raffy has no white bib. I've resisted having him trimmed at the groomers so far and continue to 'hack' at him myself with the thinning scissors. We've had a few matts, especially last week when he was on the beach, but, on the whole we've managed to deal with them without too many bald patches  Another similarity is that Raff is due to have 'the snip' in the next couple of months, he's due his booster jab this month so I'm waiting for him to get over that and then I'll book him in.
I'm sure you'll soon get over the shock of Ralf's new hair cut, their coats grow so quickly that it'll soon be like velvet.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Ralph - he is a gorgeous looking lad... But it is his character that makes him so great and htey won't be trimming that 
It'll grow - Kiki was shaved at the beginning of the summer and her coat is definitely getting to the point that I'm thinking that next month it will need a trim, I must go and book her in.
Ralph's coat will be back for Christmas.
If you are totally miserable when you pick him up I'm fairly sure I spot alcohol on the side in your kitchen  that might help.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ralph... Have you had your trim yet?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Ralph... Have you had your trim yet?


Drum roll and pic to follow - OMG he's tiny!!!! Looks like a skinny working cocker - ill do a new thread! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Drum roll and pic to follow - OMG he's tiny!!!! Looks like a skinny working cocker - ill do a new thread! X


HURRY!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Good luck Ralph! Chop chop  or is that snip snip! I wonder if he'll look a different colour....although Poppy's black and white the black is actually more like a dark choccy xx


He has a lot more silver in him, chest, underneath & legs, and a few specks on his body! 
He looks very black where he is black, as his long fur had been lightened in our good summer


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Good Luck Ralph!  A double whammy coming up and he has no idea....YET!  At least when he goes for the snip it'll take his mind off the haircut!
> 
> Seriously though, I do get where you're coming from...I want to keep our boys' coats long for as long as possible, but KNOW there will come the time when I HAVE to get it done.  I'm not looking forward to it, especially as I am struggling to get used to looking at Dexter since I did a trim around his eye fur that was getting in his eyes...he just doesn't look the same, its so weird!


I love the long shaggy look - but it is one heck of a commitment - I have been dreading this moment.
Had a small trim on Ruby's face, at least she can see now! But her Ruby is definitely my cutie girls baby, Ralph is more of the "boys" dog!! - do look next week as I will be posting a very different looking Ralph!! A full de-matt haha. have been chopped..... Gutted  
I know her face will grow back very quickly...... But Ralph's??? He's nothing hit skin and bone since his chop! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

loopyloo said:


> Hi Tracey
> Not only do you have a Poo that looks very similar to mine but you also have the same taste in kitchen floors  Raffy and Ralf look very similar except Raffy has no white bib. I've resisted having him trimmed at the groomers so far and continue to 'hack' at him myself with the thinning scissors. We've had a few matts, especially last week when he was on the beach, but, on the whole we've managed to deal with them without too many bald patches  Another similarity is that Raff is due to have 'the snip' in the next couple of months, he's due his booster jab this month so I'm waiting for him to get over that and then I'll book him in.
> I'm sure you'll soon get over the shock of Ralf's new hair cut, their coats grow so quickly that it'll soon be like velvet.


I don't thinki ever want to get over his new look, it's not one i like!! 
But it was a necessity. It's a shame I didn't have hike done like this before the hot weather, as it would of been more beneficial to him.
He's now not doing public appearances for at least 4.weeks lol. X


----------

